
JPMorgan Chase and Citibank Have $2.96T Exposure to Credit Default Swaps - cinquemb
https://wallstreetonparade.com/2020/03/jpmorgan-chase-and-citibank-have-2-96-trillion-in-exposure-to-credit-default-swaps/
======
echelon
Just what we need, potentially another banking collapse. The timing couldn't
be worse.

Are there any good forecasts of this looming recession? Will this be worse
than the Great Depression? How long will it take things to snap back?

~~~
nodesocket
My thought is that the banks won't be failing here. They are in much better
shape than '08, have tighter policies, and perform stress tests.

~~~
nathanaldensr
That's a common refrain but just how true is it considering the shadow banking
system? People said similar dismissive things in 2008, too.

------
gentleman11
Is this source trustworthy? Edit: to clarify, CBC says that the Canadian
government is warning about a lot of Russian “disinformation” going around, so
it’s nice when news sources are familiar or vetted

~~~
user5994461
If it's true, we will certainly hear about it in a more reputable newspapers
soon enough. I personally wouldn't consider that site trustworthy.

